# Exposing your political views to colleagues and co-workers



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Angus512 said:


> also, you're coming off very white supremacist, and I'm wondering if you actually are?


Username is 'Fascist'.

Avatar is a guy heiling Hitler.

I reckon it's a troll account.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

DualGnosis said:


> The gist of what I'm getting from the responses from this thread is just to withhold my views if possible.
> 
> I've been doing this so far and it's only difficult when dealing with loudmouths who spout extremely ignorant or biased comments, so I suppose it won't be too much to of a hassle to continue on.
> 
> ...


Social media is a minefield. Personally, I present myself as a luddite and don't participate in social media.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

DualGnosis said:


> The gist of what I'm getting from the responses from this thread is just to withhold my views if possible.
> 
> I've been doing this so far and it's only difficult when dealing with loudmouths who spout extremely ignorant or biased comments, so I suppose it won't be too much to of a hassle to continue on.
> 
> ...


Like others said, smile and nod, ignore their rants. My co-teacher (great person to work with) during my student teaching was obviously on the other end of the political spectrum. She didn't talk on it very often, so it didn't become uncomfortable, but I didn't offer my opinion. Nothing positive would have come from it. 

If you click on 'hide everything from ___ (source of said side you're opposed to)" enough times your news feed will clean up. On Facebook at least you can unfollow people without unfriending them, if they are making personal rants. If you really want to post things, change your name on the account. Unless clients already know you on social media in which case I'd abstain from it. And really, not becoming 'Political person' on social media is a good thing.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

DualGnosis said:


> The gist of what I'm getting from the responses from this thread is just to withhold my views if possible.
> 
> I've been doing this so far and it's only difficult when dealing with loudmouths who spout extremely ignorant or biased comments, so I suppose it won't be too much to of a hassle to continue on.
> 
> ...


Twitter is tuned to key-words. If you only post about things you are interested in (non-political), people who have similar interests to you, will find you. You can find things to be into without creating enemies. Then, some of what you learn (from people into things you are into) can add value for what you post on other social media outlets. Your followers might find you to be a fresh change of pace if you pick a unique or specific theme other than politics.

I've been agonizing about this myself. Controversial gets your name spread around but can just be a waste of your time, and then come back to bite you.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Fascist said:


> Few things I thought about
> 
> (A) Julius Evola. Ride the tiger. Wait for the beast to tire out. Keep focused and strike when it's weak.
> 
> ...


So, how many people know you're a armchair fascist? How often do you leave your house?


HAL said:


> Username is 'Fascist'.
> 
> Avatar is a guy heiling Hitler.
> 
> I reckon it's a troll account.


Either that or some pube neck getting out some pent up aggression.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Old Intern said:


> Twitter is tuned to key-words. If you only post about things you are interested in (non-political), people who have similar interests to you, will find you. You can find things to be into without creating enemies. Then, some of what you learn (from people into things you are into) can add value for what you post on other social media outlets. Your followers might find you to be a fresh change of pace if you pick a unique or specific theme other than politics.
> 
> I've been agonizing about this myself. Controversial gets your name spread around but can just be a waste of your time, and then come back to bite you.


Hmm I've never used twitter but if what you're saying is true I'm considering making an anonymous account.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

@DualGnosis

Conservative here who worked in Los Angeles. Personal recommendation, don't react. People will say a lot and it will provoke you on a political and moral level, but engaging (even if you put them in their place) never plays out well in the long run. Liberalism + California back biting mentality = really easy way to be fucked over in your career field, especially if you plan to be dealing with the same group of people in the long run.

Besides, putting someone in their place usually doesn't make them smarter. It only wounds their ego. And when it comes to nursing a bruised ego versus helping the person who bruised it...you will lose. Don't do it.



I know it blows. Like @niss said, put up with the intolerance while you have to, and then if you have the opportunity and feel so compelled, move.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Coburn said:


> @_DualGnosis_
> 
> Conservative here who worked in Los Angeles. Personal recommendation, don't react. People will say a lot and it will provoke you on a political and moral level, but engaging (even if you put them in their place) never plays out well in the long run. Liberalism + California back biting mentality = really easy way to be fucked over in your career field, especially if you plan to be dealing with the same group of people in the long run.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I definitely needed this personal anecdote. It's a lonely path, but I suppose it's worth it in the long run.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

What do you do...?

Most people I meet are conservative-ish, I think. I don't try to talk about those topics or areas, but I think that in general, my leanings are sort of a bit noticeable to people and it makes them despise me.

I don't know why. I always hear people who consider themselves to be on the right and complain about "all the liberals" but yet they honestly don't seem that common to me.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

MeteorShadow said:


> What do you do...?
> 
> Most people I meet are conservative-ish, I think. I don't try to talk about those topics or areas, but I think that in general, my leanings are sort of a bit noticeable to people and it makes them despise me.
> 
> I don't know why. I always hear people who consider themselves to be on the right and complain about "all the liberals" but yet they honestly don't seem that common to me.


I'm trying to pursue a career in Law. I plan to have my own firm or become a law professor one day, and consequently one needs to have a good reputation among his peers to become successful in either path.

This poses a problem for people who are not Democrats living in the urban areas of California, which is heavily dominated by the left. Not to mention universities all around the country are hotbeds for them as well. It's particularly troubling when you can't question anything without someone implying that you might be a racist or bigot for not agreeing.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

DualGnosis said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any advice on this issue.
> 
> 
> I'm currently pursuing a profession that requires one to have a relatively good reputation both among clients and colleagues. This forces me to consider whether or not I should discuss my very different views about society to them or post anything of such on social media.
> ...


You don't discuss religion or politics and other unpleasantries in polite and professional company. This has been the rule of thumb for centuries and will not change. If you want to vent about Bernie Sanders or the hypocrisies of liberal politics save if for the anon nerds on the interwebz. If you make a close friend feel free to share. But if you value polite company and networking connections you don't discuss things that needlessly lead to discord. If, however they are bashing on your political beliefs with mockery and it is adversely affecting you then tell HR that you feel discriminated by the adverse political tenor and ask them to tell our associates to refrain from biased speech or political overtures at all. Politics should not be discussed in the workplace to the degree that one party can't express themselves without shooting their career in the foot or feeling like a pariah. So if it truly bothers you talk to the proper superiors about the dynamics which make it difficult to perform.

You can be bold and the next time these unpleasant discussions arise say "it's unprofessional to talk politics in the workplace. There might be some people here with other opinions and life experiences that you are bashing on and disrespecting. So for the sake of polite conversation let's talk about things that don't rely on another's expense. " And believe me, they will shut up because they will know you are right.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

sweetraglansweater said:


> You don't discuss religion or politics and other unpleasantries in polite and professional company. This has been the rule of thumb for centuries and will not change. If you want to vent about Bernie Sanders or the hypocrisies of liberal politics save if for the anon nerds on the interwebz. If you make a close friend feel free to share. But if you value polite company and networking connections you don't discuss things that needlessly lead to discord. If, however they are bashing on your political beliefs with mockery and it is adversely affecting you then tell HR that you feel discriminated by the adverse political tenor and ask them to tell our associates to refrain from biased speech or political overtures at all. Politics should not be discussed in the workplace to the degree that one party can't express themselves without shooting their career in the foot or feeling like a pariah. So if it truly bothers you talk to the proper superiors about the dynamics which make it difficult to perform.
> 
> You can be bold and the next time these unpleasant discussions arise say "it's unprofessional to talk politics in the workplace. There might be some people here with other opinions and life experiences that you are bashing on and disrespecting. So for the sake of polite conversation let's talk about things that don't rely on another's expense. " And believe me, they will shut up because they will know you are right.


That's very helpful to know. Thank you!


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Obviously if you talk to a client they get to say what they want. But in that case smile and view the transaction like a game. As long as you are getting their money they can say bernie or hillary is god. Smile, nod and just get back to wooing them. That's business.

Watch Wolf Hall for an example of how business trumps politics.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

DualGnosis said:


> I'm trying to pursue a career in Law. I plan to have my own firm or become a law professor one day, and consequently one needs to have a good reputation among his peers to become successful in either path.
> 
> This poses a problem for people who are not Democrats living in the urban areas of California, which is heavily dominated by the left. Not to mention universities all around the country are hotbeds for them as well. It's particularly troubling when you can't question anything without someone implying that you might be a racist or bigot for not agreeing.


Okay, I can understand that. I suppose to refrain now, I would consider myself more of a "libertarian" perhaps......
and yes, political correctness has really gotten out of hand; I can sympathize quite heavily with that.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Obviously if you talk to a client they get to say what they want. But in that case smile and view the transaction like a game. As long as you are getting their money they can say bernie or hillary is god. Smile, nod and just get back to wooing them. That's business.
> 
> Watch Wolf Hall for an example of how business trumps politics.


I got into self employment so that I could be the one to fire a client if they said something like that.

I'd rather not work with someone I couldn't see as a friend. Someone I wouldn't have to walk on eggshells around.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Fascist said:


> I got into self employment so that I could be the one to fire a client if they said something like that.
> 
> I'd rather not work with someone I couldn't see as a friend. Someone I wouldn't have to walk on eggshells around.


I got into self employment because I understood that making money was the goal, regardless of the customer's ideologies.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

HAL said:


> Username is 'Fascist'.
> 
> Avatar is a guy heiling Hitler.
> 
> I reckon it's a troll account.


How is performing a Roman salute a heil to Hitler?


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

niss said:


> I got into self employment because I understood that making money was the goal, regardless of the customer's ideologies.


Life's not all about money, lemming.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Fascist said:


> Life's not all about money, lemming.


No, it's not. But in this game, winning signifies that you had more self control than those that think they know the score. They feel big, bigger than you ... yet you walk away with the spoils.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

It's best to keep your political opinions to yourself when around people who can wreck your life, and that you don't know very well. I'm in a similar boat, only I'm the liberal and everyone else is the conservative. If the people aren't your personal friends, there's no reason for them to know.


----------

